# Mangrove Jack's Stainless Steel fermenter



## scooterism (21/12/15)

So, I read the great big long thread here on the forum and I'm just wondering, those who use this fermenter, What are your impressions now?

Would you reccomend, pros/cons etc?

Looking at moving away from plastic..

and SWMBO has given the green light..


----------



## Mardoo (21/12/15)

Can't say on those but myself and many others have had great success with the olive oil fustis. There are a couple sources, here's a link for one:

http://winequip.com.au/products/olive-oil/oil/olive-oil-drums/


----------



## AJS2154 (21/12/15)

I use one Scooterism, and I like it.

I have the earlier model that doesn't have any handles on it, so it can be difficult to get in and out of the fridge. Make sure you get the one with handles.

I like stainless for a fermenter. It is easy to clean and does not hold any odours like my plastic fermenters. Be sure to only ever use a soft cloth and never anything that could scratch it.

Don't expect it to be any more accpeting of poor hygiene that the plastic though. It still needs to be treated correctly with a cleaner and sanitiser as other products.

I use mine with a temp controller, and the masking tape seems to stick better to stainless than to plastic. Not a biggie, but another thing that I like about them.

If you get one and are not happy I would be surprised.

All the best, happy Christmas, Anthony


----------



## AJS2154 (21/12/15)

Mardoo said:


> Can't say on those but myself and many others have had great success with the olive oil fustis. There are a couple sources, here's a link for one:
> 
> http://winequip.com.au/products/olive-oil/oil/olive-oil-drums/


Gee, they have some lovely gear Mardoo. Nice link, thanks mate. Anthony


----------



## Dae Tripper (21/12/15)

There is better stuff out there for the money, like the 'brew bucket' or as Mardoo says, the olive drums.


----------



## scooterism (21/12/15)

Are the olive oil drums seamless?

I can't imagine they would be with that small opening..


----------



## Mardoo (21/12/15)

Yes, seamless. The openings are actually quite well sized. Silicone seal around the edge of the lid. I don't use an airlock or gladwrap.


----------



## Batz (21/12/15)

Brewers only ever use the seamless olive oil drums, the opening is smaller than a fermenter but still way big enough to clean easily. In fact it makes covering with cling wrap a snap.

I love them and now own 4, I wanted a fermenter with a capacity of 30lt, nothing smaller suits my needs. No need for blow off tubes etc.


Edit: Beaten to it by Mardoo, another happy oil drum brewer :super:


----------



## Bribie G (21/12/15)

Just refresh us again on price and postage on the drums?


----------



## Batz (21/12/15)

Bribie G said:


> Just refresh us again on price and postage on the drums?


I bought mine from Thomas in Adelaide, back then it was $250 for two including GST and $55.00 to the Sunny Coast. Taps are extra.


----------



## Mardoo (21/12/15)

Get the taps, or at least the Winequip ones if you buy from them. Solid stainless, autoclavable, the shiz. I didn't and I regret it.


----------



## SBOB (21/12/15)

Alternatively, the olive centre is slightly cheaper (though I think winequips have a better tap) 
$207 shipped with a tap (and easy online promotions purchase compared to calling winequip to organise a purchase though them) 
http://www.theolivecentre.com/30L-Olive-oil-storage-tank.html


----------



## Batz (21/12/15)

Mine were $250 for two , plus $55 freight. I didn't like the taps and bought them from the olive centre, nice little ball value types. I'm sure there are lots of alternatives out there, just need to shop around.

I don't know if these are the same tap they include with their drums but I like them. The olive centre drums are of larger diameter and more squat. I would have had a problem fitting them in my fermenting fridge. Just beware of the dimensions of all the drums before ordering.


----------



## SBOB (21/12/15)

Batz said:


> I don't know if these are the same tap they include with their drums but I like them.


yep, thats the tap that comes 'free' with the olive centre ones


----------



## Batz (21/12/15)

SBOB said:


> yep, thats the tap that comes 'free' with the olive centre ones


Well there's a $30.00 saving on each. :beerbang: :super:


----------



## scooterism (21/12/15)

I checked out the MJ SS ferm..and I'm not 100% sold on them, they're ok but I think the handles are the wrong type and I don't like the tap.

I also checked out the brew bucket, it's nice, the right kind of handles but a really small ball valve. The sediment trap is nice, but not really a ness. for me. and also it's $100 more.

They also had a couple of oil drums and 15L and a 50L, all round they seem nice. Didn't see any taps for these.

Does anyone have any photos of a 25/30L oil drum?


----------



## scooterism (21/12/15)

Mardoo said:


> Yes, seamless. The openings are actually quite well sized. Silicone seal around the edge of the lid. I don't use an airlock or gladwrap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Batz (21/12/15)

What size brews are you doing to want a 25lt one?


----------



## scooterism (21/12/15)

Batz said:


> What size brews are you doing to want a 25lt one?


Around the 20L mark, just enough to fill a corny...


----------



## Batz (21/12/15)

scooterism said:


> Around the 20L mark, just enough to fill a corny...


You maybe best off with a MJ.

http://www.nationalhomebrew.com.au/multi-purpose-parts-and-accessoriesfermenters-parts-and-accessoriesmangrove-jacks-stainless-steel-fermenter-25l


----------



## scooterism (21/12/15)

Batz said:


> You maybe best off with a MJ.
> 
> http://www.nationalhomebrew.com.au/multi-purpose-parts-and-accessoriesfermenters-parts-and-accessoriesmangrove-jacks-stainless-steel-fermenter-25l


Why do you say that?


----------



## Batz (21/12/15)

scooterism said:


> Why do you say that?


Well the main reason most brewers went for olive oil drums was that they wanted 30lt plus capacity. The MJ fermenters could not provide this.


----------



## scooterism (21/12/15)

But I'm not 100% sold on the MJ units as I posted above.. I think the handles could give trouble down the track and the tap seems a silly choice.. Maybe I'm just being picky..

The question in my first post was to ask users to give feedback on the MJ fermenters..Then all of a sudden we are talking oil drums..

And it's only Monday! :blink:


----------



## Batz (21/12/15)

scooterism said:


> The question in my first post was to ask users to give feedback on the MJ fermenters..Then all of a sudden we are talking oil drums..


One thing leads to another here, you need to get used to it. I do tend to believe it is all still within topic though.
Anyway you can get 25lt oil drums 


Bugger I did it again!!


----------



## Black Devil Dog (21/12/15)

I just bought a couple of 30 litre S/S drums from the Olive Centre. The ball valve looks the goods and for those who want to add a racking arm, it just so happens that the racking arm for the Brewbucket fits perfectly.

Unfortunately you can't buy the racking arm separately, you can only buy it with the ball valve.

I've also got 2/ 26 litre Brewbucket conical fermenters and I find the size is a bit annoying.



Edit: Both options would be better than a MJ fermenter in my opinion.


----------



## scooterism (22/12/15)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I just bought a couple of 30 litre S/S drums from the Olive Centre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could you post some pics of the oil drum? inside/outside if possible please? 

Why is that?


----------



## Black Devil Dog (22/12/15)

scooterism said:


> Could you post some pics of the oil drum? inside/outside if possible please?
> 
> Why is that?


I can post some photos, but it'll have to be later, maybe even in a couple of days.


Volume.
Brewbucket is conical, that's a great feature, it's just a shame they didn't make hem bigger.
Removable stainless steel ball valves.
Rotatable racking arm, which I can also put on the olive oil tap. Haven't used it yet though.
Brewbucket is stackable, which is good if you're short on fridge space and want 2 fermenters.
The olive oil drums are short in height, but large in diameter, I can easily 2 into my narrow F&P fridge, maybe 3 if I needed.

Smaller fermemters are ok to brew lagers in, but ales and wheats need more head space.


----------



## scooterism (22/12/15)

Any photos of the Winequip SS tap?


----------



## Batz (22/12/15)

scooterism said:


> Any photos of the Winequip SS tap?


Sounds rather like an Olive Oil Drum question rather than a Mangrove Jacks Stainless Steel Fermenter.

Try here post #103.http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/80460-next-new-ss-fermenter/page-6?hl=olive Have you tried the search function ?

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/79070-stainless-fermenters/?hl=olive#entry1155649
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/87893-olive-oil-storage-tank-as-fermenter-need-to-do-anything/?hl=olive#entry1314128


----------



## Black Devil Dog (22/12/15)

scooterism said:


> Could you post some pics of the oil drum? inside/outside if possible please?


The lid seems a bit awkward to screw on properly.








This is with a racking arm from the brewbucket fitted to the ball valve on the oil drum.







The oil drum also has a release valve.






I'm no expert when it comes to sanitary welds, but I'm comfortable using these.


----------



## Judanero (23/12/15)

If stainless is your only motivation for your FV, why not just buy a stainless stockpot of your required size and use some sliced silicon tube around the rim- using occy straps (or similar) fastened to the handles and over the lid to provide the downward force required for a seal.

You would need a siphon to transfer, unless you installed a ball valve- weldless would be best so that it could be sanitised after each use (unless you are capable of sanitary welds of course).

The above option would be the cheapest, though the olive oil drums do look the business (sorry for the MJ off topic).


----------



## SBOB (23/12/15)

Black Devil Dog said:


> This is with a racking arm from the brewbucket fitted to the ball valve on the oil drum.


So you have the racking arm just pushed into the tap?
There is a fair bit of dead space below the tap so I've been doing the whole 'lean the fermenter' to get the last parts, but that looks like a better solution (though $25+shipping is a lot for a stainless tube  )


----------



## Weizguy (23/12/15)

scooterism said:


> But I'm not 100% sold on the MJ units as I posted above.. I think the handles could give trouble down the track and the tap seems a silly choice.. Maybe I'm just being picky..
> 
> The question in my first post was to ask users to give feedback on the MJ fermenters..Then all of a sudden we are talking oil drums..
> 
> And it's only Monday! :blink:


I started with interest in the MJ S/S units, but was quickly distracted by the first shipment of Brew Buckets. So, I bought one.



Black Devil Dog said:


> I just bought a couple of 30 litre S/S drums from the Olive Centre. The ball valve looks the goods and for those who want to add a racking arm, it just so happens that the racking arm for the Brewbucket fits perfectly.
> 
> Unfortunately you can't buy the racking arm separately, you can only buy it with the ball valve.
> 
> ...


Then, I blame Yob for this (but in a benign manner, of course), there was a bulk buy for the Aginox fustis from Winequip, so I bought one, along with the awesome, compact, dripless tap. I turn the tap upward and fill it with Iodophor solution during fermentation. Swivel down for samples, then back up again and refill with sanitiser between samples.



Black Devil Dog said:


> I can post some photos, but it'll have to be later, maybe even in a couple of days.
> 
> 
> Volume.
> ...


My fusti (olive oil drum) is 50 litres volume and seems a much more usable size than the Brew Bucket (or MJ fermentor).
The BB is not a true conical (angle is not as steep as required), but does not pretend to be either. The racking arm is a joke, as it neither seals/works properly and is an odd angle/length that does not really make much difference to the accessible volume. Will still use it for test batches, but the tap is also a toy @ 3/8" diameter and you may need to buy new, thinner hose for it.

The Aginox SS fusti is taller than it is wide, and the Sansone brand is about 50 cm tall X 50 cm diameter, and is harder to fit into the fridge I bought for the Aginox/Winequip vessel. with capacity for 2, on separate shelves. Black Devil Dog has posted a pic of the Sansone branded fusti (wider/ shorter)

I see the Brew Bucket as a training tool, like a BB gun, but it falls short for long-term upgrade-ability. Quite happy with my fustis and will continue to use them, even after I find a fridge to fit the massive (for homebrew purposes) 80 litre cylindroconical fermentor I recently purchased (one-time opportunity/price not to be passed up).


----------



## Black Devil Dog (23/12/15)

SBOB said:


> So you have the racking arm just pushed into the tap?
> There is a fair bit of dead space below the tap so I've been doing the whole 'lean the fermenter' to get the last parts, but that looks like a better solution (though $25+shipping is a lot for a stainless tube  )


Yeah it just pushes in, quite firmly too. They come with rubber seals.

You're right, there is a lot of dead space, right about the price also. They're available locally and still going to set you back upwards of $30 delivered.


----------



## SBOB (23/12/15)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Yeah it just pushes in, quite firmly too. They come with rubber seals.
> 
> You're right, there is a lot of dead space, right about the price also. They're available locally and still going to set you back upwards of $30 delivered.


did you look into whether you could buy some generic pickup tube of the same diameter?


----------



## bradsbrew (23/12/15)

I received a MJ ss fermenter with my Grainfather. Much better than plastic and it also doubles as a sparge HLT with the use of an over the side element.

Lots of pro's over plastic fermenters. 

The con's for me are

The plastic tap is shit for transfer

Alot of waste under the tap outlet, however changing the tap and include one of those pick up tubes would fix both problems.

The handle dont look the sturdiest, however they cope well with a full fermenter.


The olive drums do look pretty though.

Cheers


----------



## Black Devil Dog (23/12/15)

SBOB said:


> did you look into whether you could buy some generic pickup tube of the same diameter?


Did a lot of Googling and couldn't really find anything.


----------



## Mardoo (23/12/15)

If it's 1/2" - if -

http://onlinebrewingsupplies.com/product_info.php?cPath=107_92&products_id=604


----------



## Batz (23/12/15)

Might have a look after Christmas, I have plenty of SS tubing, machine a couple of grooves for O rings and away ya go.


----------



## Bridges (23/12/15)

I've got a MJ ferm and and an Oil drum courtesy of the bulk buy as this thread is about the MJ units my impressions of them are;

-Super easy to clean and doesn't retain any odor
-Good clear volume markings
-No handles for me which can make handling a bit tricky.
-Tap is OK not great fits a standard bottling wand and breaks down easily for cleaning
-I've been really happy with mine from day one and have pushed the envelope (or glad wrap) by successfully fermenting 23 litres in it.

I don't see how you could be disappointed with one but do agree that there are better but more expensive options available.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (23/12/15)

Mardoo said:


> If it's 1/2" - if -
> 
> http://onlinebrewingsupplies.com/product_info.php?cPath=107_92&products_id=604









3/8" or 9.52mm at the end which fits into the tap. It's machined down very slightly and they have a couple of grooves machined into them for the seals, which help make it fit tight.


----------



## scooterism (23/12/15)

Thanks for all the replies and photos so far. I think I'm sold on the olive oil drums.

Should I start a 'Olive oil drum Mega thread'?


----------



## Black Devil Dog (23/12/15)

Not sure if the Brewbucket pick-up tube will fit all Olive oil drums, they do fit the Sansone brand ones, which I bought from here.

Maybe the mods can change the name of the thread.


----------



## Mr B (23/12/15)

scooterism said:


> Thanks for all the replies and photos so far. I think I'm sold on the olive oil drums.
> 
> Should I start a 'Olive oil drum Bulk Buy thread'?


Yes, I think you definitely should indeed.

h34r:


----------



## SBOB (23/12/15)

Batz said:


> Might have a look after Christmas, I have plenty of SS tubing, machine a couple of grooves for O rings and away ya go.


And then offer a couple for sale on here.. I'll take one


----------



## Hairy camel (25/1/16)

Guys I'm interested in the oil drum for a fermenter do you guys drill for a air lock or what do you use?


----------



## dicko (25/1/16)

Hairy camel said:


> Guys I'm interested in the oil drum for a fermenter do you guys drill for a air lock or what do you use?


You can easily drill the lid and fit a grommet and fermentation lock but I just use glad wrap and the O ring from under the lid holds it in place.


----------



## Hairy camel (25/1/16)

Thanks dicko for the reply I'm about to place a order for two 
Atm my plastic ones are shitting me to tears with the taps 
Time to upgrade


----------



## Mr B (25/1/16)

I took a couple of Bunnings ones back recently - they were much thinner plastic than my other two, and the taps were jumping the threads when I was screwing them in.

I got away without the receipt, so if this is applicable to you its worth a try.

Of course, stainless if you can.......


----------



## Batz (25/1/16)

Mr B said:


> I took a couple of Bunnings ones back recently -


OK for Saisons and sours. Anything else you need stainless especially lagers and pilsners.


----------



## Hairy camel (3/2/16)

Hey guys just a heads up to those ordering from the olive centre 
They are out of stock for the 30l and 50l till late March 
I'm on back order for mine atm


----------



## Mr B (3/2/16)

Batz said:


> OK for Saisons and sours. Anything else you need stainless especially lagers and pilsners.


Why's that BAtz? You think the plastic gives a flavour or taste?

Dont see it in my beers, not saying your wrong at all, I would love stainless, its just pretty expensive.


----------



## Coldspace (15/10/16)

Ok , bumping this thread,

I've got everything dialed in perfect now and the only thing left for me to do is go stainless fermenters and piss my plastic ones away. These have served me well over the past 25 years buying new ones every now and then but stainless is the bling.

I'm looking at getting a kegmenter like danscraftbeer uses for pressure and lagering my lagers for awhile.

Thinking if also getting a couple of these mangrove jacks stainless ones for my ales, they are on special at national homebrew for 145 with air locks and are the handle versions.

How have they been with you guys that have used these for awhile?

Would love conicals but they won't fit in my chest freezers which I use for fermentation plus the cost factor.

Cheers


----------



## Exile (15/10/16)

I have 2 of them
They are easy cleaning, have good handles, are air tight, have good clips and for the price you cant beat them.


----------



## Coldspace (15/10/16)

Thanks exile, thought so. I'll order some this weekend.

Cheers


----------



## A.B. (15/10/16)

Happy with mine, 10 brews in, although I did replace the tap with a ball valve...


----------



## BrosysBrews (16/10/16)

A.B. said:


> Happy with mine, 10 brews in, although I did replace the tap with a ball valve...



Same situation here. Easy to replace though and well worth it.


----------



## Coldspace (17/10/16)

Ordered,!!

Ordered 2 of these from national homebrew today , tks guys you were really helpful up there. Going to use these for my ales.

Ordered 1 x kegmenter with pressure release valve, going to use for my lagers. Had some very helpful chats with Dancraftbeer over past few weeks and for the money and performance these look excellent for what I need. Especially dans tips on yeast harvesting and pressure transfers etc. tks dan. can't wait to get these shiny things going.

Would have loved the conical way, but for the funds and the fact these all fit inside my 2x chest fermentation chambers . Will suit me good enough.

Now to hide the bill from the missus lol


----------



## Stouter (21/3/17)

Would it be pointless if a got a stainless fermenter and was no chilling in a cube before transferring into it?
Aside from the durability positives, I'd still be adding plastic into the mix.


----------



## Bribie G (21/3/17)

Why would that be?


----------



## Stouter (21/3/17)

Trying to minimise risks of infection and possible stank smell my plastic fv might impart.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (21/3/17)

What's wrong with a stainless stock pot?

Mine cost less than $20 and ferments just fine.


----------



## Brewnicorn (21/3/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> What's wrong with a stainless stock pot?
> 
> Mine cost less than $20 and ferments just fine.



have you posted pics of your pot before good4whatAlesU? I looked as this a while back and I can't remember if I asked for pics of a pot. I know I've seen them with custom drilled taps and stuff.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (22/3/17)

Just a pot from Big W. I just siphon out, no tap.

There are SS pots with taps online if you want to go that way and they can double as an extra boil pot. Or by a tap, drill a hole etc.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (22/3/17)

Valves can be had pretty economically if you like to build your own;

https://www.ibrew.com.au/products/ball-valve-bulkhead


----------



## Brewnicorn (22/3/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Valves can be had pretty economically if you like to build your own;
> 
> https://www.ibrew.com.au/products/ball-valve-bulkhead


ah awesome thanks. Can I ask a noob question. What does that ball valve look like underneath? I'd expected a nozzle somewhere but it looks flat?


----------



## good4whatAlesU (23/3/17)

Hi bc

Nothing underneath, there is usually a thread inside the front (and sometimes other end) into which you screw in a hose barb. I'm on the way to work atm. sorry can't post photos, perhaps someone would be kind enough to do so for bc?


----------



## Brewnicorn (23/3/17)

Thanks heaps g4wAU. I can scot around and have a look too. Cheers


----------



## SergeMarx (23/3/17)

interesting

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2-stainless-steel-drum-50-ltr-brand-new-RRP-400-BARAGIAN-selling-200-for-both-/132128955141?hash=item1ec37fdb05%3Ag%3AnYIAAOSwSlBYy4Qc&autorefresh=true


----------



## Batz (23/3/17)

SergeMarx said:


> interesting
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2-stainless-steel-drum-50-ltr-brand-new-RRP-400-BARAGIAN-selling-200-for-both-/132128955141?hash=item1ec37fdb05%3Ag%3AnYIAAOSwSlBYy4Qc&autorefresh=true


Nice price but looks like they have a folded base, not ideal for fermenting in. You need the one piece pressed base otherwise nasties can live in the crevice.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (23/3/17)

Something like this;

Just duck down to the bunnings plumbing section and have a bo-peep.

Hardest bit is drilling the hole through the pot, but there's a few threads and utube vids showing how to do it...


----------



## TidalPete (23/3/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Valves can be had pretty economically if you like to build your own;
> 
> https://www.ibrew.com.au/products/ball-valve-bulkhead


Might pay to have a closer look at that valve?
Looks suspiciously like chrome nickel-plated brass to me.
Nothing wrong with that of course, unless your're thinking of going stainless?

Edit -- Nickel-plated not chrome.


----------



## Brewnicorn (23/3/17)

TidalPete said:


> Might pay to have a closer look at that valve?
> Looks suspiciously like chrome-plated brass to me.
> Nothing wrong with that of course, unless your're thinking of going stainless?


It's funny that the LHBS/retailers don't look option up the fermenters with add on kits for stainless taps etc. I'd heard the MG stainless fermenter had a steel shaft. 

Second to that I'd also read brass was a no go for home brew. Brass was susceptible to releasing nasties depending on the alloy or something from memory. Happy to be corrected of course!


----------



## Nelby (6/8/19)

A.B. said:


> Happy with mine, 10 brews in, although I did replace the tap with a ball valve...


 What ball valve did you use and did you add a pickup behind it?


----------



## Markbeer (7/8/19)

Hi I use these fermenters. 3/8 inch stainless is the size. I had to buy parts from various sources to make it work. Includes stuff that didn't fit.

If you want more details let me know and I will run through what I got and where.

I don't use a pickup. Just for the fermenter at the end a bit as the tap is so high up.



Nelby said:


> What ball valve did you use and did you add a pickup behind it?


----------

